# Language Packs.



## Timo (13. Apr 2007)

hab mal auf eclipse.org nach language packs gesucht und bin auf ein languagepack für 3.2.*1* für jede menge sprachen gestoßen (mich interessiert natürlich vorrangig deutsch): http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/L-3.2.1_Language_Packs-200609210945/index.php

hab das mal runtergeladen und jetzt sehe ich, dass ich wohl einfach die beiden ordner features und plugins ersetzen muss, nur benutze ich eclipse 3.2.*2*.

hat da jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht? kann ich das language pack trotzdem benutzen oder gibts da probleme? oder gibt es sogar ein language pack für 3.2.*2* und ich habe es nur nicht gefunden?


----------



## Hilefoks (13. Apr 2007)

Die Language-Packs funktionieren auch mit 3.2.2. Allerdings darfst du nicht die Ordner plugins und features ersetzen, sondern musst nur den Inhalt der Ordner aus dem Language-Pack in die Eclipse-Ordner kopieren.

MfG,
Hilefoks

P.S: Sollte dann nach einem neustart von Eclipse dieses immer noch nicht auf deutsch sein so kannst du noch in die eclipse.ini folgende Zeile einfügen:
	
	
	
	





```
-Duser.language=DE
```


----------



## Timo (13. Apr 2007)

danke. hat geklappt


----------



## ..:: GAST ::.. (11. Mai 2007)

hihi,

ich wollt nur das Problem nochlam ansprechen, bei mir geht das nicht. Meine *.ini sieht so aus:

-vmargs
-Xms40m
-Xmx256m
-Duser.language=DE


???

TSCHAU


----------



## Gast (9. Aug 2007)

Hi

Falls du in der Zwischenzeit noch keine Lösung gefunden hast, versuchs mal mit
http://www.cs-dev.de/java/eclipse-3.2-optimal-installieren.html
Bei mir hat das gefunzt.

Rolf


----------

